# MR1 - Montem Resources



## System (14 August 2018)

Montem Resources is a coal mine development company with metallurgical coal properties in Canada, known as the Chinook Properties. Montem Resources' primary objective is to re-establish mining at the Tent Mountain mine, whilst exploring and evaluating the development potential at the other Chinook Properties.

The Chinook Properties are located in Crowsnest Pass, south-western Alberta, Canada. The Chinook Properties contain 163Mt of coal resources (130Mt Indicated and 33Mt Inferred). Four of the properties have been previously mined, and two of the properties are greenfield exploration areas.

Following its IPO, the Company will carry out pre-development drilling to enable a definitive feasibility study (DFS) at Tent Mountain, and apply for an amendment to the existing environmental approval. The Company will also apply for necessary licences at Tent Mountain to re-establish mining operations.

It is anticipated that MR1 will list on the ASX during September 2018.

http://montem-resources.com


----------



## The Triangle (11 July 2021)

Crickets here. 

MR1 has been absolutely smashed over the past several months down from IPO price to 2+ cents and then recovered to 4cps.   Montem have some decent coal assets in Canada, but the Canadians are playing NIMBY - asking for a federal environmental study.   The Tent Mountain mine has been shut since the early 80s if I understand.  So the question is - why re-open now?  why not 15 years ago when coal was hot the first time and Canada had a more conservative government? 

Been following a few companies in Canada lately and I find it rather concerning that more and more ASX listed companies are taking up Canadian projects - I have my suspicions that these are projects which 'those in the know' know will struggle to get the go-ahead but can easily spruke things up back on the ASX.    I've long held the theory that if there were value - then the locals would be extracting that value.  Especially in places like Canada, US, Europe. 

Keeping my eye on this one.  Board looks very good, they have a good amount of cash, but might have to throw in the towel on their projects.


----------



## The Triangle (19 August 2021)

The Triangle said:


> Crickets here.
> 
> MR1 has been absolutely smashed over the past several months down from IPO price to 2+ cents and then recovered to 4cps.   Montem have some decent coal assets in Canada, but the Canadians are playing NIMBY - asking for a federal environmental study.   The Tent Mountain mine has been shut since the early 80s if I understand.  So the question is - why re-open now?  why not 15 years ago when coal was hot the first time and Canada had a more conservative government?
> 
> ...



Was watching a youtube video of a yank going on about not investing in ASX gold juniors unless you had you ear to the ground or you'd end up likely fleeced.  I entirely agree with this statement.  But same goes for _any _country.

I was tossing up getting MR1 but decided against it after reading through a number of articles lately.  The government absolutely hates coal And looks like the supremely woke anti-mining government is set to be re-elected in a strong position - I presume this means MR1 have zero chance of success.   If something looks too good to be true it usually is.

This is an old article, but one of the many take would make anyone think twice about investing in Canadian resources: https://ipolitics.ca/2020/08/10/energy-reviews-highlight-division-between-alberta-federal-liberals/

And a more specific one (Granted I think the website is a left propaganda site) detailing how these coal projects that Aussies picked up are not very flash.  https://www.resilience.org/stories/2021-08-17/the-world-wont-buy-albertas-second-rate-coal-experts/

Anyways, Gina is suing Canada over coal...  Good luck....


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 October 2021)

_Volte face ... _last mention was coal!

up 95% to all of 8.8c

_Montem transitions Tent Mountain to Renewable Energy Complex aiming to produce Green Hydrogen _

*HIGHLIGHTS *
• The Tent Mountain Renewable Energy Complex (TM-REX) will integrate wind and hydropower to produce green hydrogen at Tent Mountain.
• TM-REX consists of three primary elements:
o 320 MW Pumped Hydro Energy Storage
o 100 MW Green Hydrogen Electrolyser
o 100 MW Wind Farm (offsite)
• Independent expert studies have confirmed Montem’s Tent Mountain Project has a high propensity to become a renewable energy complex.
• Alberta has increasing need for PHES to act as battery storage and provide power grid stability as it phases out all coal fired power plants this decade.
• Montem and the Piikani Nation have agreed to explore the mutual benefits of the Tent Mountain Renewable Energy Complex.
• Montem is proceeding with Feasibility studies on TM-REX.
• Montem has applied for C$5 million in Federal funding from Canada’s Clean Fuels Program.


----------

